# Morrowind Tilde Issue - Vista



## jeebus1221 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Logitech G15 and Morrowind*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/solved-logitech-g15-and-oblivion-171856.html#post1022021

Um, I've actually been having this trouble as well, except with Morrowind : Game of the Year edition. I'm running Windows Vista (32 - bit). Anyways, I tried unplugging the IR receiver for my remote and the console still doesn't work. Now I'm baffled. Can anyone help?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: [SOLVED] Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

actually i would have never thought of the infrared receiver.this is mainly due to the fact i have no problem with oblivion,and i have 2 seperate ir receivers.i use the console off,and on without issue.there is a way to enable,and disable the console in the config file for it.


----------



## jeebus1221 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

AUnfortunately, there isn't a way to enable it in Morrowind's config file, which is what I'm having trouble with. And I've already checked that the tilde key works in notepad as well, so I'm stumped!


----------



## jeebus1221 (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok, so here's the problem. I'm running Morrowind Game of the Year edition on Vista (32-bit) and I'm having an issue trying to bring up the console. No matter what I do, the tilde key (nor any other key for that matter) will bring up the console. I've tried removing my IR receiver for my Media Center remote, as I've heard that causes issues, but that did nothing. I updated the drivers for my keyboard (an HP one with media center controls on it), but that didn't work. I checked Morrowind.ini to see if it had an option to turn on/off the console, but it wasn't there. I even added in my own line 'bAllowConsole=1' (from Oblivion's ini) and nothing. I have no clue what I can do to fix this... Anyone have any suggestions? (BTW, I'm running Bloodmoon and Tribunal as well, and just now downloaded the 'unofficial 1.6 patch' for Morrowind hoping that would help, which it did not.)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention I've also tried running in XP service pack 2 mode, and in administrator mode and still nothing!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: [SOLVED] Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

ive never really played morrowind.so hang in there we have some morrowind experts here.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF.

Firstly, have you run through all the steps in the "Common Game Issues" thread yet (in my signature)? If not, please do so now. I have Morrowind GOTY edition and 32-bit Vista, so I'll install both tonight and see if I have the same problem - hopefully that will provide some answers. Is your keyboard a wireless one? If it is, you might want to try a wired one, to see if that's causing the problem.

Post back with results.


----------



## jeebus1221 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome  And no, my keyboard is a wired one. And I've done just about everything I can think of, stuff I've seen on other forums, etc. I've moved it back and forth between the games folder in Program Folders (bethesda softworks/morrowind) to 'c:/bethesda/morrowind' as I've heard that helps, but it also did nothing. And yes, I've done everything listed in 'Common Game Issues' as well. I seriously am running out of ideas here.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Is it possible to try another keyboard? From what i've read, unplugging the IR device usually works, the only cases I have seen that have not worked have been with HP keyboards which have extra media centre buttons.

If that doesn't work, try disabling the IR device in your BIOS.


----------



## jeebus1221 (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, as a matter of fact, this keyboard is an HP one, with extra media center buttons and all. I'd try another keyboard if I had one or had some cash, but I'm missing both. I guess I could try to disable the IR device in my BIOS, but I've already uninstalled/deleted the drivers for it so I thought that would be enough...


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi again,

I tried Morrowind on Vista, and had no problems at all, which doesn't help. :upset:

See if you can borrow a keyboard from a friend or family member. If you can't, all you need is $10, and you can get a cheapie from your local computer store.


----------



## Elisheva (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi, jeebus1221!:smile:

Well, I've just been through the same trouble: trying desperatly to have this key work and open the console on Morrowind.

*I eventually made it,* by changing manually the driver for my keyboard. Yes, after many attempts, this is what made it work again on Vista.









When I asked the computer, it detected that the driver was ok. I thought "let's change it all and see". I have plugged my older keyboard, and asked manually for a 101/102 keyborad driver (sorry, i do not remember exactely how I did, I thought not it would work ).

Check the Control panel, device manager and look for your keyboard. My drivers are : system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys and system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys for a PS/2 PC/AT 101/102 keys extended keyboard.
One is the old driver, the other is the newest wgich solved my problem, but I do not know which one exactly allowed the console to work again. I don't know either if these driver names will ring a bell, I am using a computer in French so the drivers may bear other names.









Well, i'm answering rather late, but I wanted to help. Have a nice day!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

hello Elisheva dont worry about being late.you see something you have an answer to feel free.:4-cheers:


----------



## Elisheva (Dec 3, 2007)

pharoah said:


> hello Elisheva dont worry about being late.you see something you have an answer to feel free.:4-cheers:


In fact, I have spent so much time myself looking for a solution...since i found absolutly NO answer on the net, i thought others might have the same trouble. Putting a (possible) solution here may spare them hours of useless search, since, really, there is NO solution given on any website.









I read the same trouble happened to OBlivion players, maybe it could solve their problem too. I cannot tell, I haven't this game yet.


----------



## mydrall (Dec 19, 2007)

hmm...well I had the exact same trouble. I have wondows vista, and the stupid tilde key wouldn't work. I also have an hp computer and keyboard with all of those extra media buttons, I also fixed the problem on my computer. The first thing I just did was switch out my keyboard for a basic dell keyboard. Then I went to control panel/device manager/keyboard. I unistalled the driver that was installed when I first used my hp keyboard, to complete unistallment, the compute. As it was restarting it searched for new drivers, found the new keyboard and installed the driver. and restarted again. After that, morrowinds work just fine. 
Simply switching out the keyboard will not work, I tried that.


----------



## mekashef (Aug 26, 2008)

I had the same problem with the '~' not working in vista. Except I am running 64bit version not the 32bit. After reading all the threads the thing that worked was unplugging the infrared device. Also thanks to all those who posted previously for the help..


----------



## Gothomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Well I used: http://www.incrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=450163#p450163

Tested only with external keyboard.


----------



## utterlyclueless (May 2, 2010)

Hello, This is my 1st post and thks for the clues about the tilde key in Morrowind. What I did was go in to Device Manager and uninstall all three 'Microsoft eHome blah blah blah' devices. I did not uninstall the drivers on any of them (scardie cat me). Restarted the computer and suddenly, as if by magic, they were reinstalled and functioning properly! So.... unistalled them again, leaving only the Standard 101/102 device again, didn't restart and went straight to the game and.... It worked! I was able to open the console by just pressing the tilde key! Yeah! Finally fixed one! Well thanks again for the help, hope this works for you.  P.S. What would happen if I uninstalled the drivers on the eHome devices? P.S.S. Sorry, I forgot: Vista 64bit. HP laptop.


----------

